# Do Lyft riders get a notice saying the driver gave them a 5 star rating?



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

i ask this because I know some pax will not be profitable and just would not like to be paired up with them....at the same time, the pax is nice enough where I don't want to ding their ratings.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

freddieman said:


> i ask this because I know some pax will not be profitable and just would not like to be paired up with them....at the same time, the pax is nice enough where I don't want to ding their ratings.


No notice. They have to see if their total rating went up or down


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

freddieman said:


> i ask this because I know some pax will not be profitable and just would not like to be paired up with them....at the same time, the pax is nice enough where I don't want to ding their ratings.


I hate long pick ups, but I have to keep my acceptance rate, so when I find an unacceptable ride I have to rate low so I don't get them anymore, is a bad way to do it but I haven't find a way to get rid of those long pings. At the end we have to make money and you picking up someone over 15 minutes is almost a guaranteed losing proposition. By the way my limit is 12 minutes on Lyft unless my acceptance is very low.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

freddieman said:


> i ask this because I know some pax will not be profitable and just would not like to be paired up with them....at the same time, the pax is nice enough where I don't want to ding their ratings.


Rate 3* will unpair forever


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Rate 3* will unpair forever


I know rating 3 will unpair me with the rider but the rider is too nice to downgrade.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

freddieman said:


> I know rating 3 will unpair me with the rider but the rider is too nice to downgrade.


Last time I gave a 1* it was a nice person...who didn't pick up the phone, and whose "bailout-masked-as-DF" screwed me over


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Rider isn't nice to your pocketbook.

It's really simple. If you want to give them a ride again, rate 4 or 5.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

How often do people get paired up with the same rider a second time anyway?

In 2500+ rides it's happened 3 times total for 3 different riders. A week apart, a month apart and 1 day apart.

Maybe in a small market this could be a useful strategy. Is that where the rate 3 to not pair again really comes into play? I dont see it doing much good otherwise..


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Still in principle, if they treated you badly or messed up your car then it would behoove you to rate accordingly so you won't be paired with them in the future. 

Rating them will also affect the likeliness of getting a ride from anyone else as drivers tend to skip lower rated pax.


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

freddieman said:


> i ask this because I know some pax will not be profitable and just would not like to be paired up with them....at the same time, the pax is nice enough where I don't want to ding their ratings.


If you got an e-mail last week from Lyft, it illustrated that they'll overhaul the rating system. Hopefully it is more comprehensive with features in which you can manually change your rating of a passenger if somehow you have a justifiable reason e.g. you rated passenger high yet they rated you low for retaliatory reasons. As of now, you can only surmise as to who rated you low and have to e-mail Lyft personally to have your rating changed. Too much work. Much better if done through app.

End of the day, you can give the best possible service to your passenger and you'll see your ratings drop like flies for no particular reason outside of the passenger's whim. This wears you out mentally as a driver sometimes because you beat yourself up to trying harder and appease your next passengers out of the mercy they give you 5*s. I say, "screw that!" Do your thing, drive safely, navigate properly, have a decent, presentable car, say "hi", "bye", "thank you", and thread carefully on each conversation in between to avoid conflict.

You need to just be pragmatic. Rate accordingly! If the ride went well even if you and the passenger didn't exchange words for the last five miles then that ride is a 5*. If the passenger is unsavory, said something off putting, condescending, and demanding but nothing of major issue but decide you have nothing to ever do with them again, 3*. 1*s are reserved for those you know are the scum of the Earth, the drunkards who puke on your car, the ones who eat in your car leaving a mess, the bigots, the racists, the feminist social justice warriors who you sense give you a stink eye from behind the passenger seat simply because of your existence as a male, the "Hey can we go to the drive-thru, thanks bro...I'll take care of you man. I'mma tip you on the app" folks. These...these people you 1*, and afterwards you do a follow-up e-mail right away to express your disdain for the experience of being with them in the same space and wish to never be paired again. Ever.

You pick them up. You drop them off. Done. So what's the problem? Some drivers out here are abstracting this rating system more than it needs to be. "Oh he/she don't tip...I'mma give him/her a 1*". Do the job and move on. You cannot EXPECT or ANTICIPATE how someone will rate you and vice versa. Your passenger can be the most amicable person you drove but deep down he or she is probably a racist and bigot and already made up their mind of how they will rate you. Others are incorrigible and difficult to appease--"oh there is a hair in my seat. I'mma flag this fool for cleanliness." There are people like these out there, and the sooner you realize this the better. How you "think" a person is doesn't reflect how "they really are".

Be practical.

"Oh but he has a nice personality though"....well let me tell you something, their personality don't pay your bills. Them being nice don't pay your rent. And just because you had a nice conversation with them in the car and felt you connected with them on an existential level is no guarantee that they will tip you when the ride is over. Period. Give them 1*s or 3*s according to level of displeasure. The rest 5*s, and move on to the next passenger and forget about it.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

A- on your paper Markee, don't forget to indent the paragraphs.

Next assignment 4u Haiku style post


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

beezlewaxin said:


> How often do people get paired up with the same rider a second time anyway?
> 
> In 2500+ rides it's happened 3 times total for 3 different riders. A week apart, a month apart and 1 day apart.
> 
> Maybe in a small market this could be a useful strategy. Is that where the rate 3 to not pair again really comes into play? I dont see it doing much good otherwise..


It's a way to alert future drivers really. If every driver rated accordingly, we would somewhat be able to make better decisions when a request comes in. Chances are very small of being paired again. I did have several same pax though.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I have only picked up the same passenger 1 time. It was the same day. I dropped her off at a hotel and 1 hour I picked her back from there.

I don't judge.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Jennyma said:


> I have only picked up the same passenger 1 time. It was the same day. I dropped her off at a hotel and 1 hour I picked her back from there.
> 
> I don't judge.


For a non judgmental person this comment seems very snooty.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

freddieman said:


> For a non judgmental person this comment seems very snooty.


What part seems so?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Markeezee's post is one of the best I've seen on this forum.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> I hate long pick ups, but I have to keep my acceptance rate, so when I find an unacceptable ride I have to rate low so I don't get them anymore, is a bad way to do it but I haven't find a way to get rid of those long pings. At the end we have to make money and you picking up someone over 15 minutes is almost a guaranteed losing proposition. By the way my limit is 12 minutes on Lyft unless my acceptance is very low.


Why do you even care about your acceptance rating? it doesn't mean anything. The only thing it does is make you a slave to any bonuses that require acceptance to be at 90% which aren't profitable anyways since you have to accept long pings. Just do the quests that require you to drive so many rides within a week where no acceptance rating applies! Don't even worry about that stupid acceptance rating at all, it means NOTHING!


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> Why do you even care about your acceptance rating? it doesn't mean anything. The only thing it does is make you a slave to any bonuses that require acceptance to be at 90% which aren't profitable anyways since you have to accept long pings. Just do the quests that require you to drive so many rides within a week where no acceptance rating applies! Don't even worry about that stupid acceptance rating at all, it means NOTHING!


These PDBs are suppose to be incentives. But what is the point of trying to reach a bonus that is close to impossible to attain?

Lyft seems to move the goal post a little further each time with PDBs by increasing the requirements incrementally. As you stated, drivers need to do their own thing and if it means letting your AR drop to single digits than so be it. One has to just look at the PDB or bonuses that Lyft offers along with the requirements and factor in every other driver within stone's throw of your area and one will realize that you are one of many trying to achieve the same goal. What is special about you compared to your fellow Lyft driver that you'll get that bonus?

And let's say that you do achieve the PDB, you've pretty much played to Lyft's hand by having an on-demand car 24/7 on the road within a half mile to the passenger's pick-up location, effectively killing sure/PT in addition to putting more miles, wear and tear to your car...and your body.

No thank you. I quit PDB and not given an ounce of iota to my AR the first week of signing up to this gig because I saw the farce and absurdity behind it.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> Why do you even care about your acceptance rating? it doesn't mean anything. The only thing it does is make you a slave to any bonuses that require acceptance to be at 90% which aren't profitable anyways since you have to accept long pings. Just do the quests that require you to drive so many rides within a week where no acceptance rating applies! Don't even worry about that stupid acceptance rating at all, it means NOTHING!


On Lyft it does, if you acceptance rate falls below certain threshold you could be deactivated. In my case I have very few rides on Lyft, like last week I took only 4 and missed 2, one when the AT&T service got interrupted and another one that happened at the same time as an Uber ping, I took the Uber since it was closer and let Lyft expire, but my acceptance rate fell below 70% and they sent me a warning text. I only know about 1 guy getting deactivated for low acceptance rate in my area, he was able to get support and they reinstated him about a week later but told him that they will do it only once. (his words not mine)


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> On Lyft it does, if you acceptance rate falls below certain threshold you could be deactivated. In my case I have very few rides on Lyft, like last week I took only 4 and missed 2, one when the AT&T service got interrupted and another one that happened at the same time as an Uber ping, I took the Uber since it was closer and let Lyft expire, but my acceptance rate fell below 70% and they sent me a warning text. I only know about 1 guy getting deactivated for low acceptance rate in my area, he was able to get support and they reinstated him about a week later but told him that they will do it only once. (his words not mine)


He must have been a special case. Lyft won't deactivate you over acceptance rating cuz they can't legally require you to accept every ride as a contractor. The can deactivate you over cancellations though. But Uber and Lyft CANT deactivate you over AR, cuz the law doesnt allow it. Believe me I've had the worse acceptance rating for over a year and I'm still driving. At first they make you worry about your AR with a text and then that banner on every request saying acceptance rating low, but thats all they can do. They just stopped bothering me and let it go, same with Uber, they send me a text or email to improve AR and maybe that week i accept some requests and they say all is good, but technically and legally you can't get deactivated. You show me a email saying someone was deactivated over AR and ill say I'm wrong!



Markeezee said:


> These PDBs are suppose to be incentives. But what is the point of trying to reach a bonus that is close to impossible to attain?
> 
> Lyft seems to move the goal post a little further each time with PDBs by increasing the requirements incrementally. As you stated, drivers need to do their own thing and if it means letting your AR drop to single digits than so be it. One has to just look at the PDB or bonuses that Lyft offers along with the requirements and factor in every other driver within stone's throw of your area and one will realize that you are one of many trying to achieve the same goal. What is special about you compared to your fellow Lyft driver that you'll get that bonus?
> 
> ...


Lyft is getting rid of PDB by the end of this year. They got ride of PDB late last year in a lot of smaller markets like mine in Palm Springs. Only LA area has it now. Lyft rep in a email told me that info when I asked why PDB wasn't showing in my area no more. They move the goal posts cuz they are trying to slowly ween off the drivers that do the PDB so then its so unattainable that when Lyft does get rid of it the drivers will oh well whatever it sucked anyways. when it first started when I did and I drove Coachella it was pretty easily attainable, it was based off how many hours you were online with so many hours that had to be on primetime which i think it was 10 hours for the 20% bonus. It wasn't based off rides at all. just the amount of hours you were online and a acceptance rating of so much


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> You show me a email saying someone was deactivated over AR and ill say I'm wrong!


Like I said it was his words not mine. I only saw his app and not being able to go online, but he could've been temporarily deactivated for other reasons.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Markeezee said:


> If you got an e-mail last week from Lyft, it illustrated that they'll overhaul the rating system. Hopefully it is more comprehensive with features in which you can manually change your rating of a passenger if somehow you have a justifiable reason e.g. you rated passenger high yet they rated you low for retaliatory reasons. As of now, you can only surmise as to who rated you low and have to e-mail Lyft personally to have your rating changed. Too much work. Much better if done through app.
> 
> End of the day, you can give the best possible service to your passenger and you'll see your ratings drop like flies for no particular reason outside of the passenger's whim. This wears you out mentally as a driver sometimes because you beat yourself up to trying harder and appease your next passengers out of the mercy they give you 5*s. I say, "screw that!" Do your thing, drive safely, navigate properly, have a decent, presentable car, say "hi", "bye", "thank you", and thread carefully on each conversation in between to avoid conflict.
> 
> ...


I don't recall the email from lyft


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> A- on your paper Markee, don't forget to indent the paragraphs.
> 
> Next assignment 4u Haiku style post


Grade him give stars teacher! Don't pity him if his writing is terrible and give 3 stars, one start his ass if he earned it


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I don't recall the email from lyft





AuxCordBoston said:


> I don't recall the email from lyft


They say they'll have better phone support and overhauled rating system. Not sure it'll be implemented though...


----------



## Jaymontoya562 (Jul 11, 2017)

freddieman said:


> i ask this because I know some pax will not be profitable and just would not like to be paired up with them....at the same time, the pax is nice enough where I don't want to ding their ratings.


Your highest ratings with comments will show up on your weekly Lyft Driver Summary sent to your e-mail.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

I can't figure out how to see my Lyft rating as a passenger. In January I received an email from Lyft with a cool summary and it told me how many miles and how much time I had spend in Lyfts in 16 and also showed my longest ride and the largest tip I gave (I rarely tip in APP so the driver doesn't get taxed but sometimes I don't have cash) and it said I had a perfect five star rating. Not sure if that's declined or not but I always tip the driver (and tell him if I have to tip in app and apologize for not having cash) and manually enter the address and am always at the pick up point when he gets there so no reason they would give me a poor rating.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> I hate long pick ups, but I have to keep my acceptance rate, so when I find an unacceptable ride I have to rate low so I don't get them anymore, is a bad way to do it but I haven't find a way to get rid of those long pings. At the end we have to make money and you picking up someone over 15 minutes is almost a guaranteed losing proposition. By the way my limit is 12 minutes on Lyft unless my acceptance is very low.


Yes but next time you get them it might not be a long pickup because you don't start from the exact same spot every time that person needs a ride. So I fail to see the logic in three starring riders for long pickups.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Yes but next time you get them it might not be a long pickup because you don't start from the exact same spot every time that person needs a ride. So I fail to see the logic in three starring riders for long pickups.


I drive in a city that does not have a suburban sprawl just yet, so if I get a crazy ping 15 minutes or higher from where I am I know is going to be a losing proposition, taking people there is a nice fare even if you come back empty, going to pick up a pax there not knowing where they are going is just a gamble. In my city in order to get rides you have to come back to a more centric area.
I do however, see your point and is valid, but if you want to end up in a bad or dangerous part of town and no rides, will you stay there?


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

freddieman said:


> I know rating 3 will unpair me with the rider but the rider is too nice to downgrade.


They have no clue. Most are unaware they are rated. I 3 star all my linedancers unless they are service workers. They also understand a value to tips. Only exception. I also only take >150% line dancers.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

JJS said:


> They have no clue. Most are unaware they are rated. I 3 star all my linedancers unless they are service workers. They also understand a value to tips. Only exception. I also only take >150% line dancers.


Well, I guess back in the early days of Lyft, I read that the rider receives a notification telling the pax that the driver rated them a 5 star. I was wondering if it's still continuing. I just find it hard to downgrade a pax while I deliver him to a pawn shop so he can hawk some food money.....it happened.


----------

